# Installing Accuride Full Extension Zinc Box Drawer Slides



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been building a mobile chop saw stand and the end is in sight. One hurdle that I have yet to clear is the installation of my drawer slides. I've bought a set of the Accuride Full Extension Zinc Box Drawer Slides and the instructions are a little vague. (at least for my drawer skill level) Installing them on the carcass seems straight forward enough, and then it gets kind of cloudy on how to proceed. The instructions call for you to separate the slide parts. My question is, how does one align the slide piece that attaches to the drawer? I looked for awhile on the net looking for the skill info I'll need and have found lots of info on how to build drawers, but very little on how to install the slides. I've been eyeballing the Jig it on Rockers' site and wander if it's worth the twenty bucks and if it will solve the problem as it only shows marking the carcass and not the drawer. I have not found much looking at the search feature here either. I'm open for suggestions, directions. Thanks


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

1. Measure the height of the *opening* and the *drawer*.

2. Subtract the *drawer* height from the *opening* height.

3. Divide that by 2 to get you your even spacing for top and bottom.

4. Measure from the bottom of the *opening* to the center of the *drawer* slide.

5. Subtract the number from step 4 by the number you got in step 3.

6. Use that number measure up from the bottom of the *drawer* to mark the center line of your slide.


----------



## Iffy (Aug 27, 2007)

The Wood Whisperer has a video online where he installs the drawer slides on his assembly table. Seemed to help for me.

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/episode-19-assembly-table-stand/


----------



## Catspaw (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm lazy. I use blocks at whatever height to space up the carcass side of the slide and screw them in. I put the inner slides back in. Slide the drawer back in almost all the way. Use 1/8" shims to shim up the drawer (make them long enough to hold the drawer level.) Pull the inner slide out and mark the height. Take the drawer out and scribe it. Set the slide back the appropriate amount on the drawer side and screw it in. no math, no fail.


----------



## Sawdustmaker (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, thiis all helps demystify the install. I may have to give you 1/2 the credit for this project Gary. Thanks all for the info. -Brian


----------



## rf58 (Aug 11, 2009)

some one once told me it is easier to make the drawer first then make the cabinet .
so that is what i done when i made this work bench. mouted the slides to the drawers slid the walls up against them squared it up and ripped boads for spacing the slides on each side and came up


----------



## john66214 (Apr 3, 2013)

This seems to be a great website. I'm just tryin to begin my journey into fine woodworking. I'll definitely be asking questions. And looking forward, with much gratitude, to all the helpful comments. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rf58 (Aug 11, 2009)

Like you were talking a bout drawing a line 7/8" up from the bottom.
When you want to be exact--I like to use a v- grove router bit in my router and run a grove where I would draw a line that way your screws have a place to start exactly in line with the bottom.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

*James101*...Although GaryK offers a great piece of advice and have I miraculously ended up with those measurements for installing slides in the past, I like your technique because it involves *a lot less *math…thanks for the tip


----------

